# Panzer



## Nightwalker (23/7/16)

who is bringing this in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/16)

Nightwalker said:


> View attachment 61633
> who is bringing this in?


Last I checked. House of vape had stock of these 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

